# Big Mac 4.19.................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What happened to inexpensive fast food?
sheeesh:lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Norwegians are not sympathetic to your complaint.

http://www.statista.com/statistics/274326/big-mac-index-global-prices-for-a-big-mac/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> The Norwegians are not sympathetic to your complaint.
> 
> http://www.statista.com/statistics/274326/big-mac-index-global-prices-for-a-big-mac/


WOW..................


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Fast no longer means inexpensive. I can remember going to a McDonald's in Switzerland and the shock at the prices - especially when they charged me for each and every ketchup packet.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Mac?? Would you like some Dom Pérignon with that?

Order a McDouble, $1.39 in Canada, long considered by economists the cheapest, most nutritious and bountiful food that has ever existed in human history.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A fillet of fish is like 4 dollars too.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Fast no longer means inexpensive. I can remember going to a McDonald's in Switzerland and the shock at the prices - especially when *they charged me for each and every ketchup packet*.


Really?............


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

They charge for ketchup in Germany too. You do however get a nice large packet of the stuff, one is often enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Not the ones I got. Still the same small packets. i asked for ketchup, they asked how many I wanted. I said 6. They hit a button 6 times, and suddenly my bill was larger. This was back in 1995. The packs may be bigger now. I remember it was at the main train station in Basel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

And the Pizza Hut in Zurich didn't offer pepperoni as a topping option. About the only place that was really similar was Subway.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Couchie's right, the McDouble is the best deal. Sausage/Egg McMuffin, Tuscan Salad with Crispy Chicken are good, though pricier. Watch for discount coupons for them. *You deserve a break today.*:devil:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Itullian said:


> What happened to inexpensive fast food?
> sheeesh:lol:


Well, when I was a child, I could ride the streetcar, Elevated, or bus -- on a child's fare -- *for 5¢.*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Well, when I was a child, I could ride the streetcar, Elevated, or bus -- on a child's fare -- *for 5¢.*


I saw The Searchers in it's first theatrical release for a quarter. And subway rides were then a dime.

Not too much later, McDonald's burgers were fifteen cents. They're still one of the better values all these years later (not filet mignon, but they'll keep a college student alive), along with golf balls and hifi systems.:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

It's all business. High prices + people addicted to their food = $$$


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are part of the pentavirate, along with the Queen, the Rothschilds, the Colonel (KFC). They put addictive chemicals in their foods that make you crave them fortnightly.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Order a McDouble, $1.39 in Canada, long considered by economists the cheapest, most nutritious and bountiful food that has ever existed in human history.


Nutritious?? There's nutrition in anything sold by McDonalds??



DrMike said:


> Not the ones I got. Still the same small packets. i asked for ketchup, they asked how many I wanted. I said 6. They hit a button 6 times, and suddenly my bill was larger. This was back in 1995. The packs may be bigger now. I remember it was at the main train station in Basel.





DrMike said:


> And the Pizza Hut in Zurich didn't offer pepperoni as a topping option. About the only place that was really similar was Subway.


Just when I was really starting to like you DrMike. You go to Sweden and Switzerland and go to McDonalds and Pizza Hut??????
[shaking head in disappointment]. I had such high hopes for you.

V


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Varick said:


> Nutritious?? There's nutrition in anything sold by McDonalds??


Do you know what nutrition is? The McDouble has 380 kcal of life-giving food energy, 22 g of protein, 2 g dietary fibre, and is high in calcium and iron at 20% daily intake each.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Surely, they are the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.
a) 




b) https://www.google.de/search?q=YouT...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=qz3rU9_BBYem8we_o4GoBQ


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

There's some agreement between the government and McDonald's here in order to maintain the price of the BigMac cheap and stable. Very occasionally, when I'm tired and don't want to cook, I go to a McDonald's a couple of blocks from here. Last time I ordered a BigMac, was cheap, though I can't remember the exact price. US $3 or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Much rather eat here, though:
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/aug/13/madrid-tapas-bars-top-10


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

McDonalds? I never understood the attraction. The ones I pass always seem to be full of Council Housed and Violent, were extremely dirty, and raucous. Give me a Wimpy's double cheese over a Big Mac any day.:devil:

(This is probably the most vacuous post I've ever composed - on a Classical Music forum )


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Varick said:


> Just when I was really starting to like you DrMike. You go to Sweden and Switzerland and go to McDonalds and Pizza Hut??????
> [shaking head in disappointment]. I had such high hopes for you.
> 
> V


Never been to Sweden.

And I was on a limited budget. If I ate out, it was cheaper food. Usually I preferred Doner Kebabs from the numerous Turkish stands. But once in a while I craved the tastes of home. And the McDonald's in Switzerland had the best banana milkshakes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> Much rather eat here, though:
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/aug/13/madrid-tapas-bars-top-10


I think tapas bars are the greatest marketing scam in the world. You pay entree prices for appetizer-sized portions, and you have to buy a whole bunch of them. $20 for 4 small bites of something? Yes please! Suddenly you are paying over $100 for the same amount of food that you would only pay $20 for in any other restaurant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Varick said:


> Nutritious?? There's nutrition in anything sold by McDonalds??


Believe it or not, McDonald's has really tried to add healthy options to help their image. My kids can get a happy meal there, and they can get apple slices instead of french fries, and milk instead of soda. Many fast food restaurants now also have salad options that really aren't half bad, especially considering they come from a fast food joint.

But honestly - you don't go to McDonald's for healthy. And expensive restaurants don't necessarily cook healthy. Their top concern in flavor. You want healthy, go home and cook it yourself.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

A McDonald's hamburger certainly is going to cover the nutritive percentage of a meal, and is not going to kill you. The key here is not an isolated hamburger, but your full diet. A diet based on McDonald's hamburgers certainly doesn't cover the necessary nutrients, nor it's healthy. But the same can be said of a diet based on any single type of food. Also, the most noxious elements in a McDonald's meal is not the hamburger, but the fries and the highly sugary beverages.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

A Big Mac is like any other kind of food (or alcohol or time spent watching television or chasing women etc) in that it's fine in moderation. The problem occurs when people can't control themselves and go on a binge. 
We eat healthily - very little processed food - and I exercise five days a week. But if I wanted 20+ grams of protein in a hurry I wouldn't hesitate to eat a Big Mac.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> A Big Mac is like any other kind of food (or alcohol or time spent watching television or chasing women etc) in that it's fine in moderation.


Not to nitpick here, but it really isn't just like any other food. Yes, it's OK if eaten in moderation. But a Big Mac or McDouble is worse than many, many other foods, at least for those of us moderns who don't lack for protein, fat, calories or sodium.

Eating a Big Mac for lunch 3-4 times a week is worse for you than eating, say, rice and beans 3-4 times a week.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ I don't think that's too far away from what I posted. Perhaps rather than saying 'moderation' I put it this way instead: "If it fits into your macro then a Big Mac is like any other food..."


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Not to nitpick here, but it really isn't just like any other food. Yes, it's OK if eaten in moderation. But a Big Mac or McDouble is worse than many, many other foods, at least for those of us moderns who don't lack for protein, fat, calories or sodium.
> 
> Eating a Big Mac for lunch 3-4 times a week is worse for you than eating, say, rice and beans 3-4 times a week.


That is not very realistic. Eating one 3-4 times a week isn't exactly moderation.

Food is food. We each need a certain number of calories a day, along with other nutrients, to survive and thrive. We can get it in any number of ways. As a diabetic, I am acutely aware of this. There is nothing forbidden to me - I just have to know how much of it I can eat. Given the choice between a candy bar and a boneless chicken breast, I will go with the chicken, as I can eat more of it.

A Big Mac is beef, cheese, lettuce pickles, onions, thousand island dressing, and bread. Food doesn't make people fat. The unwise consumption of food, coupled with inactivity, makes people fat and unhealthy.

And I'd much rather subsist on Big Macs than rice and beans.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

DrMike said:


> That is not very realistic. Eating one 3-4 times a week isn't exactly moderation.
> 
> Food is food. We each need a certain number of calories a day, along with other nutrients, to survive and thrive. We can get it in any number of ways. As a diabetic, I am acutely aware of this. * There is nothing forbidden to me - I just have to know how much of it I can eat.* Given the choice between a candy bar and a boneless chicken breast, I will go with the chicken, as I can eat more of it.
> 
> ...


Yes.
And the highlighted section is a much better example of what I was trying to impart.
But I think I'd choose the rice and beans.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Rice and beans, for me, are carbs. I can take the bread off of the Big Mac, and suddenly it is low carb. So I'd take the Big Mac.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^Fair enough. I just like to change things up and get some protein from beans - which comes with the added bonus of me trying different recipes using them.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

DrMike said:


> And I was on a limited budget. If I ate out, it was cheaper food. Usually I preferred Doner Kebabs from the numerous Turkish stands. But once in a while I craved the tastes of home. And the McDonald's in Switzerland had the best banana milkshakes.


Banana Milkshakes??? Well, now that you put it that way, the next time I'm in Switzerland, I'll have to stop by a McDonalds and try me one of those banana milkshakes. It sounds delish!



DrMike said:


> I think tapas bars are the greatest marketing scam in the world. You pay entree prices for appetizer-sized portions, and you have to buy a whole bunch of them. $20 for 4 small bites of something? Yes please! Suddenly you are paying over $100 for the same amount of food that you would only pay $20 for in any other restaurant.


We part ways once again my friend. I don't know what tapas bars you have been going to, but everyone I've been to sells their tapas at or below appetizer price. In fact, I think tapas restaurants are one of the greatest ideas in the world. Especially if you are with a big group. Ever eaten with a large number of people like a party? What do you see every time? Plates full of food going back to the kitchen garbage, especially plates in front of women. Most people leave a portion of their entrees on the plate.

You spend for an appetizer, and an entree that RARELY ever gets eaten. I say, order three or four tapas dishes, get a taste of a lot of variety instead of one or two things, eat everything, pay the same amount and leave full. My taste buds are usually very happy and sated every time I've left a tapas restaurant.



mirepoix said:


> A Big Mac is like any other kind of food (or alcohol or time spent watching television or *chasing women* etc) in that it's fine in moderation. The problem occurs when people can't control themselves and go on a binge.
> We eat healthily - very little processed food - and I exercise five days a week. But if I wanted 20+ grams of protein in a hurry I wouldn't hesitate to eat a Big Mac.


Hmmmm, I never chased women in "moderation." I wonder what that would have been like. I usually binged in chasing women.

V


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Given the choice between a candy bar and a boneless chicken breast, I will go with the chicken, as I can eat more of it.


Which is another way of saying the chicken breast is healthier for you.

I'm certainly not someone who thinks you can never eat any fast food, etc. You can eat just about anything in moderation.

But the bar for where we draw the line on moderation varies per food. *I would define an unhealthy food as one you can only eat little of.* I'm also assuming (correctly, I think) we all live in advanced, industrialized nations and don't want for calories, salt or fat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Which is another way of saying the chicken breast is healthier for you.
> 
> I'm certainly not someone who thinks you can never eat any fast food, etc. You can eat just about anything in moderation.
> 
> But the bar for where we draw the line on moderation varies per food. *I would define an unhealthy food as one you can only eat little of.* I'm also assuming (correctly, I think) we all live in advanced, industrialized nations and don't want for calories, salt or fat.


On an absolute scale, yes, the Big Mac is less healthy. But nobody is going to drop dead early from an occasional Big Mac. Birthday cake is unhealthy on a daily basis. But once a year is nothing to worry about.

And more importantly, it is those types of things that make life a little more enjoyable. One of the advantages of being in an advanced nation is that food is no longer merely a means of survival, but one of the things that can bring us joy.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I actually love a BigMac and fries,
but over 4d is amazing.


----------

